# New Villager House Exteriors



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

for those of you who have already adopted one of the new villagers, i’m wondering if you can upload a photo of their house exterior! i'm curious to see what the outside of their houses look like

i’m especially interested in Ione, Cephalobot, Roswell, and Petri’s houses

thanks ^^


----------



## Misha (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh, I'd love to see these as well!

I haven't seen any that you are interested in, but someone posted Sasha's house in another topic:


Sholee said:


> Spoiler: Sasha's House


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

adorable, thank you!!!


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 4, 2021)

Here's Shino and Tiansheng:



Spoiler: Shino











Spoiler: Tiansheng


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't have images but DodoCodes has interior wall and floor listed for the new villagers.

Apparently Roswell has the Chain-Link Wall and the Sand-Lot Floor.


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

still looking to see Petri’s and Ione’s!


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 4, 2021)

A few more.



Spoiler: Azalea











Spoiler: Quinn


----------



## Sander (Nov 4, 2021)

Not my pictures, but I've been searching everywhere today as I'm mapping out which ones' exteriors match my theme.



Spoiler: Roswell














Spoiler: Quinn














Spoiler: Cephelabot


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Nov 4, 2021)

I just moved Petri onto my island, so here is her exterior + interior:


Spoiler










She's honestly super cute, and I love the bow in the back of her hair.


----------



## Corvusrene (Nov 4, 2021)

Here’s Ione’s


Spoiler: Interior and exterior


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 4, 2021)

Florence + The Machine said:


> I just moved Petri onto my island, so here is her exterior + interior:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: An Item Question



Is that the lucky cat in the liquid capsule? lol


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Nov 4, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Spoiler: An Item Question
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the lucky cat in the liquid capsule? lol


I realize my picture isn’t the greatest, but yes, that’s exactly what it is lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 5, 2021)

Curious, does anyone know what music plays in Quinn's House?

Also, does anyone know what Frett's house looks like and what music he plays?


----------



## sumireu (Nov 6, 2021)

Does anyone have Faith's exterior? I'm really looking to replace one of my old villagers with her but I'm afraid her exterior will conflict with the island theme.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone got Ace around?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 6, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Curious, does anyone know what music plays in Quinn's House?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what Frett's house looks like and what music he plays?



I don't know his exterior but Nookipedia lists K.K. Comrade for his music.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 6, 2021)




----------

